# per .htaccess erkennen ob WAP-Endgerät



## josDesign (6. Februar 2004)

So , guten Morgen, Guten Tag, Guten Abend!

Ich habe ein Problem... Mein Freund hat mir erzählt das man mit der .htaccess Datei irgendwie bestimmen kann, das wenn ein WAP-Endgerät eine Anfrage schickt auf index.wml weitergeleitet werden und User die mit einem normalen Browser zugreifen auf index.htm weitergeleitet werden.

Nur leider hat er nicht mehr genau gewusst wie das geht!


Weis es einer von euch?

Er hat nur gewusst das, das ganze irgendwie so beginnen muss:


```
AddType application/x-type-map var
```


Mit freundlichem Danke im Vorraus....

josDesign


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Februar 2004)

```
WAP-Dokumente:
AddType text/vnd.wap.wml wml

WAP-Bilder (1-Bit-Farbtiefe, unkomprimiert):
AddType image/vnd.wap.wbmp wbmp

WAP-Script:
AddType text/vnd.wap.wmlscript wmls
AddType application/vnd.wap.wmlc wmlc
AddType application/vnd.wap.wmlscript wmlsc
```


----------



## josDesign (7. Februar 2004)

Danke


----------

